# Vastex D100



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

Anybody know from experience how many plasitsol transfers D100 unit can put out per hour? Under my flash unit I can do around 180 black ink transfers. When I have to use the adhesive powder on the back of them I can roughly get 100 an hour.


----------

